# Coil Jig



## Rob Fisher (11/4/14)

I see they will be available again if anyone is interested?

http://www.kidneypuncher.com/qvapes-coiler/


----------



## andro (11/4/14)

Why is this better than using just a round thing of the rigth size to do coils?
Is something i should consider buying ?


----------



## Andre (11/4/14)

andro said:


> Why is this better than using just a round thing of the rigth size to do coils?
> Is something i should consider buying ?


It does make it easier to build neat coils, especially for an untech like me. Also nice to have all those different sized mandrels available. But it is a WANT, not a NEED - you can go without it. Expensive and that is before shipping. Check out the prize in the Face behind the Post thread, which is another option.


----------



## ET (11/4/14)

how many would buy one of these if the price was low? design and produce a local version for afriville funding.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## devdev (11/4/14)

I agree with @Matthee with the right tools for R200 you are sorted:

You need scisso-tweezers (dischem) (25 bucks)
A funny clamp thing, to hold the drill bits (Builders Warehouse) +- 35 bucks
Dremel drill bit set (Builder's Warehouse) (R83)
1x 1mm and 1x 1.5mm drillbit set (R10 each) (Not pictured)




That gets you good tweezers for pinching micro coils, the clamp to hold the drillbit, so you can build exactly the same way as this coil jig in the first post. 

Drill bits then give you 0.8,1,1.2,1.5,2mm sizes. Get some yellow and pink hypodermic needles from dischem and you are set for just about every mandrel size you could need

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

